

/r/KotakuInAction. Gaming, journalism, and sea lions. (self.subredditoftheday) - reitanqild
http://www.reddit.com/r/subredditoftheday/comments/2yb80x/march_8th_2015_rkotakuinaction_gaming_journalism/

======
reitanqild
Interesting because quite a few of us started out with a totally different
idea of what it was like.

